# Driver for Intel(R) Dual Band Wireless AC 9560



## unix4you2 (Apr 1, 2019)

Hi there!

Does anybody knows what driver or commands should I do to have support for a *WLAN card  Intel(R) Dual Band Wireless AC 9560*.   Ethernet (LAN) card is detected and works fine so I can do any upgrade or download any package, *the problem is only with the WiFi card*.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## trev (Apr 2, 2019)

The *iwm* driver currently only provides support for:

       Intel Dual Band Wireless AC 3160
       Intel Dual Band Wireless AC 3165
       Intel Dual Band Wireless AC 3168
       Intel Dual Band Wireless AC 7260
       Intel Dual Band Wireless AC 7265
       Intel Dual Band Wireless AC 8260


----------



## unix4you2 (Apr 18, 2019)

Thanks trev 

Do you know if  iwm will be updated in FreeBSD 13 release?

Regards.


----------



## T-Daemon (Apr 18, 2019)

There is work in progress for adding support of AC 9560 in iwm(4), but no schedule or guarantee for availability.


----------



## Emrion (Apr 18, 2019)

There is a general workaround to solve this kind of issue. I used it successfully for my own wifi card which is not yet supported by its driver despite the intense work of the developper. I will post soon the scheme of my "home-made" router that use such a trick.

The idea is simple: does Linux have a functioning driver? Probably yes. So you can create a virtual machine (bhyve) with Debian for instance and passthru the wifi device to it. Inside Debian, you bridge the wifi interface to the wired interface. The wired interface has to be passed to Debian as a tap device.

It needs more explanations I suppose, but here are the main lines of the idea.


----------



## 0xl0v3j0Y (Dec 12, 2019)

Same here.
I removed arch and installed freeBSD and now it's not detecting my wifi driver so I am unable to use wifi. 
All I can do is use ethernet connection.
Maybe I will have to wait some more years.


----------



## jardows (Dec 13, 2019)

unix4you2 said:


> Hi there!
> 
> Does anybody knows what driver or commands should I do to have support for a *WLAN card  Intel(R) Dual Band Wireless AC 9560*.   Ethernet (LAN) card is detected and works fine so I can do any upgrade or download any package, *the problem is only with the WiFi card*.
> 
> Thanks in advance!



Older thread, but since it has been resurrected, it bears mentioning that drivers for the AC 9560 have been added for 13-CURRENT


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1192736013480628225_View: https://twitter.com/FreeBSDHelp/status/1192736013480628225_


----------



## unix4you2 (Dec 27, 2019)

Great news jardows 
Merry Christmas.


----------



## Hakaba (Dec 30, 2019)

Is there a way to test it on FreeBSD 12.1 ?
Thanks


----------



## Zar Marco (Jan 16, 2020)

Sorry if I add my ot comment here. But tomorrow I'm going to have a new WiFi, I bought intel 9260. I read that on 13-current there is support. So do I install this version or can I install version 12?


----------



## T-Daemon (Jan 16, 2020)

Zar Marco said:


> I read that on 13-current there is support. So do I install this version or can I install version 12?


It's not clear what you mean by version 12. If you mean 12.1-RELEASE, then no. At the time being 12-STABLE and CURRENT have the driver implemented.


----------



## T-Daemon (Jan 16, 2020)

Hakaba said:


> Is there a way to test it on FreeBSD 12.1 ?


You could copy the source code of stable/12 /src/sys/dev/iwm over to releng/12.1 /src/sys/dev/iwm and build a new kernel.


----------



## Zar Marco (Jan 16, 2020)

Sorry but I have search but I don't understand. How are the difference between stable, release and current?


T-Daemon said:


> It's not clear what you mean by version 12. If you mean 12.1-RELEASE, then no. At the time being 12-STABLE and CURRENT have the driver implemented.


----------



## T-Daemon (Jan 17, 2020)

For RELEASE information see here:








						Release Information
					

FreeBSD is an operating system used to power modern servers, desktops, and embedded platforms.




					www.freebsd.org
				




For STABLE and CURRENT here:








						Chapter 25. Updating and Upgrading FreeBSD
					

Information about how to keep a FreeBSD system up-to-date with freebsd-update or Git, how to rebuild and reinstall the entire base system, etc




					www.freebsd.org


----------



## userxbw (Mar 12, 2020)

jardows said:


> Older thread, but since it has been resurrected, it bears mentioning that drivers for the AC 9560 have been added for 13-CURRENT
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1192736013480628225_View: https://twitter.com/FreeBSDHelp/status/1192736013480628225_


how exaclty does someone get a install img of 13-CURRENT to install to have this driver?
I do not care if it is "unstable" release.


answered my own question ( I think, I'll know for sure when I get it and try it)


			Index of /ftp/snapshots/arm64/aarch64/ISO-IMAGES/13.0/


----------



## Raffeale (Mar 13, 2020)

if you just want to use iwm for ac92xx series , you can checkout code from svm.freebsd.org , compile it and install it. it work fine for my ac9260


----------



## userxbw (Mar 13, 2020)

Raffeale said:


> if you just want to use iwm for ac92xx series , you can checkout code from svm.freebsd.org , compile it and install it. it work fine for my ac9260


now you tell me.. lol
the last I read was I'd have to recompile the kernel and well I opt to install 13 current and it is like sooo slow downloading and I am at the got xorg, xfce and a few apps which took 7 hours, and then I tried doing the video for AMD _Ryzen 5 2500U_ Radeon Vega 8. where adding kld_list=amdgpu and dbus_enable=yes and got no x so I figured I'd need to compile from source and portsnap is taking an 1hr30min to download that and its telling me I got 28 mins left as of this posting. so now to reinstall or what? I'd be perfectly happy with 12.1 and wifi and amdgpu working. Which means I got a download and burn it to a usb stick and start over. lol

back

svm.freebsd.org server not found.


----------



## Phishfry (Mar 13, 2020)

That is a typo. He means svn.freebsd.org
What you really need to download is a little bit of FreeBSD -CURRENT.
Notibly this directory /usr/src/sys/dev/iwm
There may be other dependancies found in the iwm drivers Makefile that you need to compile as well.
Maybe Raffeale would be kind enough to share his method to compile only this particular driver.


----------



## Phishfry (Mar 13, 2020)

You can also grab it here








						freebsd-src/sys/dev/iwm at master · freebsd/freebsd-src
					

FreeBSD src tree (read-only mirror). Contribute to freebsd/freebsd-src development by creating an account on GitHub.




					github.com


----------



## userxbw (Mar 13, 2020)

Phishfry said:


> You can also grab it here
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks, I was just getting ready to look into this issue in how do I get this. I got 13 up and running and xfce4 up, but no mouse or keyboard in there. usb timeout on cli ... let me go and hopefully get that and put 21.1 in this laptop.
just looked, how to i figure out the sequence for compiling all of them files.

ugg.. if I could get mouse and keyboard working in xfce4 on 13.0 I'd be there.


----------



## Raffeale (Mar 14, 2020)

I have just written this post, look it ,it will help you
https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/...60-driver-installation-on-freebsd-12-1.74475/


----------



## userxbw (Mar 14, 2020)

Raffeale said:


> look this thread
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I seen the bug report but could not find a like to find what they were talking about. that other link looks nice thanks

how do I get to know the equivalent of the Linux kernel 4.14+ and or is this what they were using in there patching they were talking about in that bug report. 
It is late here and I'm about to go to bed so I'm just asking before looking into this further. 

thanks again!


----------



## Raffeale (Mar 14, 2020)

I have just written this post, look it ,it will help you
https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/...60-driver-installation-on-freebsd-12-1.74475/
read this , it can help you to solve this issue


----------

